# Goodied Question



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm starting the first of two C.A.R.E.S. tanks and wanted to know if Characodon Audax and Skiffia Francesae can interbreed. Both fish are critically endangered and maybe extinct so I want to get this right.

HELP SKIFFIA1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

It is very very unlikely that the too can interbreed with each other however it is best to keep all goodeids in a species tank only, to be On the safe side Characodon Audax still exist in the wild, the true skiffia francesae rio teuchitlan have been extinct in the wild since. 1976 however this species still exists in Captivity and as always been very rare and very difficult to find and were almost in possible to get them established, in the last few years it seems skiffia francesae have become more and more available around the world reasons are and I personally believe that there is a lot of confusing with another species known skiffia sp.sayula v188, once it was considered to be skiffia francesae and since the discovery of this species it has some times been mistakenly past around as skiffia francesae hence why skiffia francesae have become more available throughout the hobby,


----------

